

Typing 'http://:' into a Skype Message Trashes the Installation Beyond Repair - GiovanniFrigo
http://it.slashdot.org/story/15/06/03/1237208/typing-http-into-a-skype-message-trashes-the-installation-beyond-repair?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter

======
delluminatus
I was curious to see how something like this could "trash an installation".

It seems like the issue is that the Skype installation maintains a chat
history. If this poison string is in your chat history, something crashes the
client (presumably a procedure intended to linkify URLs in chat).

You can delete your chat history, but it is synced from the server on startup,
at which point the client crashes again. That's why your only option is to
downgrade to a version without the bug.

~~~
Someone1234
Skype stores chat history in an SQLite database located at
%AppData%\Skype\\[Skype Username]\main.db, as far as I know it is not removed
when Skype is uninstalled. You may be able to remove main.db by hand, and hope
that Skype have configured their servers to flush the string from chat
histories.

